# Lindberg's 1940 Ford Convertible Review



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Hello everyone! 

Here is my latest review on the Lindberg 1/32nd 1940 Ford Convertible model kit. I hope you find it informative and helpful if you ever want to build it.

Enjoy!


----------



## Rotwang (May 25, 2011)

Maybe they named their company Palmer, because the model fits in the palm of your hand! I hope you stock these kits. You'll probably sell quite a few of them.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

It's "In the Works". 

Unfortunatly, I don't have a wholesaller that is carrying Lindberg right now, so I have to order "Factory Direct", which means I have to buy the models in caselots of 12 (The same kit 12 times). The minimum order is $500, and each case lot is $90. Therefore, for $540, I'm getting only 6 different types of cars, however, I'm getting 72 cars in total. 

I'm not sure if that's a wise investment as many of the Lindberg kits I see online, people are trying to get rid of them from any price starting from $6.00 up to $15.00. 

The only thing I can think of doing is making special slot car conversion pieces for each model and selling them in lots of 6 per model. 

What do you guys think?


----------

